# Northern Spain. Travelling along coast to 'Galicia' on 6th.



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

[/color

Hi, 
I am crossing to Bilbao on the 4th Nov and intend travelling along the North Coast towards Corunna then down into Portugal.
Does anyone have any info on overnight stops or safe wild spots or aires etc.

Just hope the weather is good.

Richard.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,
We did the trip in April, and it was wonderful. We stayed by the beach in Comillas for a few nights, there was wildcamping available in Sopelama on the beach near Bilbao, also on the northern point of Cabo de Penas in Verichio on a beach there and we parked in the car park of the aquarium just below the Hercules tower in A Coruna, which was my favourite city in Northern Spain. 
I am in a bit of a rush now, so these are just some that I can remember. Wildcamping by the beaches at this time of the year should be no problem. 
PM if you have any questions as I will get that more quickly than finding posts.

I am writing a novel at the moment you see so busy woman at work!!

Enjoy enjoy

Ca


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We did this route in reverse on our way back from Portugal last May. The weather on this coast can be tricky...... (squally and moody)...... but the landscape is a welcome change from central / southern Spain...... some of the hilly terrain completely awesome.

We particularly loved some of the estuaries and coastal villages around the north western corner of the peninsular.

As for 'A Coruna' itself, we approached from the west, through a huge petrochemical plant. Not inviting ! We had intended to try and stop near the Hercules Tower in the city but felt unsettled so 'high tailed' it out to a nice overnight spot (with other Spanish motorhomers) about 30 mins east, by the estuary at Pasaxe do Pedrido, nr Bergondo.

If you have time, then I certainly recommend an overnight on Illa de Arousa. Linked to the mainland by a bridge, we thought this was a gorgeous spot. Just turn left as you get on the island and park where you like next to the beach.

As for Spanish Aires the you might try http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

One word of caution....... be on your best behaviour when driving along this stretch of coast................ the 'road Police' are extremely zealous...... (I'll leave it at that).

After CaGreg's comment re A Coruna the we will give it another attempt next time we are in that corner of Spain.

Happy travels.


----------



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi to both 'Ca & StanDup' Thanks very much for your comments regarding Northern Spain. My Wife, 'Brigid' has just looked at the Temps for that area and says 'Its warmer down in Portugal'. So we shall see when we get there.
Thanks again Richard 'richbrid'


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We have recently returned from Spain and Galicia now has about 25 "Aires" some free. Unfortunately I have lost the file, but it came from an official site

http://www.web-aga.org/

We enjoyed the North more than the South.

Gerard


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Asociación Galega

Here's the PDF of Galician 'aires'.

We stopped at the A Coruña one a couple of years ago. Pleasant aire. Tomtom took us through an industrial estate, but there is now a new coast road that runs from the aire to the city centre.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh... and I found this link that we had saved (from MHF) on the subject including some info on this coast.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58145.html

..............and this is also a good site for wild camping, albeit possibly aimed at smaller vehicles. Can take a few seconds to load up. Just zoom in on your area.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Barry


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I would recommend Santillana de Mar near Santander. The village is a short walk from the camping and is worth a look around. Camping Comillas also looks good although I have not stayed there.
I would also join the other posters in recommending La Coruña, but there again I have a house there and am biased :lol: :lol: .
If you want to stay on a camp site at Coruña, try Camping 'Los Manzanos' at Santa Cruz.
Santiago de Compostela is well worth a visit and I believe the camp site there is quite good.


----------



## richbrid (Jan 22, 2008)

*Touring Northern Spain & Portugal.*

[f
ont=Arial] [/font] 

Hi to all of you who have taken the time to reply to my request. I now have a great amount of information to help me on my travels till next February.
I have downloaded the PDF file and had a look at the web site of Furgovw.org, which I will re-visit as and when I have an internet connection and electricity !
Thanks once again and may I wish you all a very merry Xmas and a happy New Year, lets hope the pound soon returns to normal !

Richar & Brigid .........richbrid.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

The 'free camp' at Pasaxe do Pedrido, nr Bergondo. As I said...... the weather is 'squally'.






Just click on the video above.


----------

